# Chino, CA flex location



## Cefur (Feb 7, 2017)

Hey guys I just switch location to chino. Is this a good location ? Or Hawthorne??


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Why do you need to switch anyways? Blocks are available DLA3, DLA8, DLA9 and DLA7 on your app.


----------



## Cefur (Feb 7, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Why do you need to switch anyways? Blocks are available DLA3, DLA8, DLA9 and DLA7 on your app.


Well When I login i can choose between the two either chino or Hawthorne. It's like I don't even have a choice and then a few days ago I got this email


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

You choose one to be your home warehouse but it's not like you need to work there at all. You can work at any of the 4 LA/OC/SB warehouses not including DLA4 or DLA5.


----------



## Cefur (Feb 7, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> You choose one to be your home warehouse but it's not like you need to work there at all. You can work at any of the 4 LA/OC/SB warehouses not including DLA4 or DLA5.


Ok thanks. But it's the homewarhouse gonna give me more reserved blocks?


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

We are all lucky to get 1 reserved a week you have to fish constantly


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Cefur said:


> Ok thanks. But it's the homewarhouse gonna give me more reserved blocks?


No it won't. It's all random. I've gotten 5 in one week and none for weeks for my home warehouse.


----------



## Cefur (Feb 7, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> No it won't. It's all random. I've gotten 5 in one week and none for weeks for my home warehouse.


Yea I need help? How can i get 5? Or fishing? Nearly impossible with all the bots and auto accepts?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

You'll need to fish. Figure out when the regular 24hr drops are for the warehouse you want to work and grab those. When you fail at that, grab the same day ones released in the mornings and throughout the day. There are no set schedule for same day morning releases but they are all within a certain timeframe. Take a whole day and and constantly refresh and you'll see when blocks pop up and for what warehouse. Memorize the approximate time.


----------



## Cefur (Feb 7, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> You'll need to fish. Figure out when the regular 24hr drops are for the warehouse you want to work and grab those. When you fail at that, grab the same day ones released in the mornings and throughout the day. There are no set schedule for same day morning releases but they are all within a certain timeframe. Take a whole day and and constantly refresh and you'll see when blocks pop up and for what warehouse. Memorize the approximate time.


Do they run out of blocks? Since so many it's catching and releasing ?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

You should really read the sticky and learn.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Also, if you really want a lot of hours, you shouldn't limit yourself to working just one warehouse. If you live in Rosemead, you can work 3 different warehouse all within 30 miles from where you live. Maybe even Irvine too. The longer distance traveled to a different warehouse may mean less money in your pocket, but it's better than no money at all. If you do plan on working a different warehouse than your home warehouse, don't just work one block and go home. Get a couple of blocks lined up for that day in advance. Max hours in LA/OC and Chino is 8 hours a day. It's no longer 9 where you can work 3 - 3 hr blocks in a day.


----------



## justdezzz (Sep 4, 2017)

Glad I found this thread! I didn't realize that could get blocks from surrounding warehouses.. Well than again, I haven't received any blocks from anywhere as of yet lol.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Entrance is off Fern st. Exit will put you on Euclid.


----------



## Nubiwon (Aug 27, 2016)

looks like they no longer give out blocks 24 hours in advance at Chino.


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

With Chino taking basically half of Riverside's territory over the past few weeks, how is the situation now with late afternoon blocks now? Are you guys getting/seeing 4-430-5pm blocks consistently/daily?


----------



## LauraC (Aug 10, 2017)

No. Currently only afternoon blocks are redeliveries. I did get a 4:30 redelivery block yesterday, latest I've ever gotten. There are a lot more morning blocks with 10:30-12:30 being easiest to get. 9-10a are little harder, I'm guessing drivers want the earliest block to increase their chances of getting an afternoon block.

I've yet to get a Riverside route in the past 2 weeks and I've worked around 12 blocks. Not looking forward to it, might just pick Rosemead blocks when they start giving out Riverside blocks.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I've asked justdezzz if she would post a few screen shots of the offers page so I could decide if I should trans back to Chino. But dezz has been mia for a few days. Looks like nothing has changed from what Laura is saying. 

Just why can't we get offers from both DLA5 and DLA7 ? at the same time.


----------



## LauraC (Aug 10, 2017)

Here a screen shot of offers right now.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Thank you Laura !

See this is what I'm talking about. And you get a few minutes to decide. smh...


----------



## LauraC (Aug 10, 2017)

Yeah. Morning blocks are easier to get in Chino vs Riverside but you still need a bot for afternoon blocks or fish all morning while you're doing your routes. I've worked 8 days in the past 2 weeks and only half of those days I was able to pick up an afternoon block. It's a job within a job to get afternoon blocks.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Being a Lyft driver to, depending, I log into that at the end of a block. I also have ties to OC so I can do some Irvine as well. Screw this, email sent.

Thank you.


----------



## LauraC (Aug 10, 2017)

There was a 6:30-9:30 block available for today, never seen that before. Don't know if this is going to be a regular thing or was because of the rain today and drivers taking the day off.


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

LauraC said:


> There was a 6:30-9:30 block available for today, never seen that before. Don't know if this is going to be a regular thing or was because of the rain today and drivers taking the day off.


I hope that's a regular thing! Given the "mess" at Riverside, I was informed tonight that Same Days should be ramping up at Chino within the month. That should mean more 4pm+ blocks.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I haven't seen any same days in a long time. Always just redelivery routes. Tonight had all Moreno Valley and not too spread out. Wasn't too bad.


----------



## Ladylib84 (Sep 16, 2017)

Hey is there anyone working out of DLA5 that has offers from multiple stations?


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

Ladylib84 said:


> Hey is there anyone working out of DLA5 that has offers from multiple stations?


No, you can't see other location offers out of DLA5. Riverside is one of the few logistics hubs where it's them only if you select DLA5.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I hope they keep it that way. I would hate to accept a block a half hour before start and then it's too far away


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

In a way that maybe better. ^^^ I would just like to know the WHY. "we may never know for sure."


----------

